# Conexión simultánea de dos máquinas



## angel1138 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola amigos necesito vuestra ayuda la cual agradezco de antemano, mi problema es el siguiente: necesito un circuito para que cuando pongo en marcha una máquina (en este caso una sierra circular, automáticamente me conecte una aspiradora, pero no puedo manipular las máquinas (no puedo desmontarlas están en garantía), es decir tiene que ser un circuito que detecte cuando he conectado la primera máquina bien por caidas de tensión, paso de corriente etc, os agradezco vuestro interés de verdad me hace mucha falta muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2011)

Aqui te dejo el diagrama , que me parece recordar lo subió Fogonazo por algún lado.



Para 220 Vca podés cambiar la resistencia de 390 por una de 470 ohms y la de 52 por otra de 100 ohms.

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Nov 20, 2011)

Y si se pone un conector para la toma, un switch de varios amperes por lo de la sierra circular , y dos tomas que se corten simultáneamente con el switch y listo, la sierra y la aspiradora se dejan prendidas....


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 21, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias por contestar, voy a realizar el circuito que me propone dosmetros y que subió fogonazos, que es lo que necesito realmente, pero agradezco igualmete el consejo de lubeck por su interés gracias a todos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 21, 2011)

Claro, no es mucho más fácil colocar un disyuntor termomagnetico y con el mismo activar ambas máquinas?

a la salida del disyuntor colocas 2 tomacorrientes de 20A y ahi enchufas las máquinas, al encender una se enciende la otra...no hay forma


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 21, 2011)

Quizas en el en el enunciado de la consulta lo he puesto mal,no se trata de conectar ambas máquinas al mismo tiempo, el tema está en que la máquina (llamemos maestra) tiene que conectar automaticamente a la esclava pero solo cuando se accione el interruptor de la maestra.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

mmm... no entiendo...

para eso tienes que perder la garantia de la sierra circular... porque pretendes tomar o  sensar la corriente despues del interruptor.... adema que creo que cualquier circuito por muy sencillo que sea, seria como matar una mosca con un misil....

pero bueno... es tu desicion te deseo suerte...

por otro lado, simule el circuito de fogo, y no me funciono... pero quizas sea el simulador... lo simule porque se me hizo raro como se rectifica y se baja la tension para el opto... nunca lo habia visto asi....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Lubeck , fijate que el hemiciclo positivo pasa por D1 -* D5 - D6 - D7* - D4 y el hemiciclo negativo por D3 -* D5 - D6 - D7* - D2 , así que en esos tres díodos caen entre 1,8 a 3 V dc y con eso alimentan el MOC.

La caida máxima en el artilugio es de entre 3 y 5 V , lo cual no afecta. Además la caida de tensión en los díodos es de pico así que la RMS será más baja .

Método B : " - ¡ Negro , encendé la aspiradora ! " 

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 21, 2011)

La verdad...la verdad de todas las verdades, es que esto me parece una estupidez demasiado grande o yo soy un estupido demasiado grande como para no entender...

pero pongámoslo así:

Maquina A debe encender a B...entonces ambas se encienden a la vez y listo
Maquina B puede encenderse sin encender a maquina A....si esta es una condicion bueno, colocamos otro interruptor en serie con la maquinita A y listo...lo abrimos o cerramos a gusto

no es tan dificil, no es necesario un circuito, y un monton de cosas peligrosas


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lubeck , fijate que el hemiciclo positivo pasa por D1 -* D5 - D6 - D7* - D4 y el hemiciclo negativo por D3 -* D5 - D6 - D7* - D2 , así que en esos tres díodos caen entre 1,8 a 3 V dc y con eso alimentan el MOC.
> 
> La caida máxima en el artilugio es de entre 3 y 5 V , lo cual no afecta. Además la caida de tensión en los díodos es de pico así que la RMS será más baja .
> 
> ...





cuando vi el circuito si me imagine que aprovechaba la caida del voltaje de los diodos... el capacitor pues para mantener el led encendido, y la resistencia pues para limitar la corriente del led....

pero lo simule en el livewire y reventaron los tres diodos y el led, , lo puse en el multisim y me marco un error al pulsar el switch....

lo voy a armar en la realidad para comprobarlo solamente, pues creo que deberia funcionar....

Gracias por la explicacion.



> Método B : " - ¡ Negro , encendé la aspiradora ! "


 



---------------------------------------------

Ok.... ya me funciono el simulado del circuito de fogo...error de kinder 

*La tierra*...hno:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 21, 2011)

angel1138 dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias por contestar, voy a realizar el circuito que me propone dosmetros y que subió fogonazos, que es lo que necesito realmente, pero agradezco igualmete el consejo de lubeck por su interés gracias a todos.



Hola Amigo, hay un detalle a considerar, cuanto es el consumo que demandan tus maquinas?, pues el circuito esta diseñado para baja corriente.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, hay un detalle a considerar, cuanto es el consumo que demandan tus maquinas?, pues el circuito esta *diseñado para baja corriente*.-


Que serian unos *1,5A*, para mayor intensidad ha que cambiar los diodos por otros de mayor capacidad o colocar un puente rectificador y 2 o 3 diodos para la caída de tensión acordes al consumo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 21, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> La verdad...la verdad de todas las verdades, es que esto me parece una estupidez demasiado grande o yo soy un estupido demasiado grande como para no entender...
> 
> pero pongámoslo así:
> 
> ...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, hay un detalle a considerar, cuanto es el consumo que demandan tus maquinas?, pues el circuito esta diseñado para baja corriente.-


acabo de checar la sierra circular mas pequeña que tengo y es de 1400w, sin considerar el "jalonazo" que debe dar al encender....

mmmm eso dice que necesitaria como ≈15A, no?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 21, 2011)

Exacto y por ende todo el circuitito explotaría de una manera espectacular...

conseguite 2 llaves termomagneticas y listo!!!

no me hagan enojar muchachos...conservo aun me delicadeza!!!!:enfadado:


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

> no me hagan enojar muchachos...conservo aun me delicadeza!!!!



Tranquilo, tranquilo, ya casi lo debemos de estar convenciendo...

Naaaaa... broma...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Paren las rotativas . . . *"Relé Amperométrico"  *


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 21, 2011)

A ver chicos no quiero crear una polémica, creo que todos llevais razón y quizá me he metido en algo que me viene grande, he realizado el circuito (en protoboard) de FOGONAZO y funciona a la perfección, eso es lo que quería en principio y todo por poco más de 2 euros, pero el problema es el que cuenta LUBECK la sierra circular que sería la máquina maestra tiene 1500 w o sea con "jalonazo" como tu dices del copón, la aspiradora por el contrario "solo" tiene 300 w, DJ DRACO no te enfades hombre soy un aficionado a la electrónica y estoy muy limitado en conocimientos como habréis observado, y también tienes razón puedo encender las dos a la vez y punto, solo que me gusta en la medida de mi capacidad automatizar las cosas todo lo que puedo, y como el circuito funciona perfectamente, ¿teneis alguna idea para hacerlo y que aguante todos esos amperios que necesito? repito mil gracias a todos por vuestro interés.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *para mayor intensidad hay que cambiar los diodos por otros de mayor capacidad* o colocar un puente rectificador y 2 o 3 diodos para la caída de tensión acordes al consumo.


 
Díodos de 10 Amperes 1000 V 

*D1 - D2 - D3 - D4* podría ser un puente rectificador con las mismas características , o mejores 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

como experiencia..... y quizas no es lo mismo....

yo tenia una sierra  circular  DeWalt Mod.DW384 de 15A que  le puse un rele de 120v-20A y 24v en la bobina, su costo era como de 10usd, y lo flameaba relativamente rapido por el arrancon....

yo intentaria que el amperaje fuera lo mas sobrado posible..

puedo preguntar en que consiste el proyecto??? casi creo que intentas hacer lo que yo hice hace unos años....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2011)

angel1138 dijo:


> A ver chicos no quiero crear una polémica, creo que todos llevais razón .


 
yo tengo el clarin !!!

draco, a veces uno tiene (te lo complicare) una maquina que enciende con un pulsador , por ejemplo y que si le quitas la energiqa y luego la das inicia apagada.

una maquina que no podes abrirle o sacarle ni un tornillo .
imaginemso esa cuestion .

buena la del rele amp . 2M ... si conseguis de el valor.... asi uno escapa a la electronica (jee.. que vagos ) ......


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

> una maquina que no podes abrirle o sacarle ni un tornillo .
> imaginemso esa cuestion .



Yo por eso pregunte en que consiste el proyecto...

hace tiempo a una sierra de inglete le puse una aspiradora...





 al pulsador le puse una cinta de aislar para que se mantuviera encendida, (efectivamente da pena darles en la torre a ciertos equipos), y ambos encendian con un interruptor al bajar la maquina....

pero es cierto cada caso es diferente....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola Colegas, no se compliquen la vida, cuando puede solucionarse muy sencillamente. Tengo que darle la razon a DRACO. Ambos equipos se conectan con alimentacion en comun,  con termicas independientes si asi lo prefiere el colega. Y asunto resuelto.
Utilizar un TRIAC, como el expuesto en el esquema, sera un tanto "problematico" y "delicado" para el fin que se desea.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 21, 2011)

Podemos hacerlo complicado, obviamente podemos....pero si vamos a sensar algo sensemos lo más facil:

Al arrancar la maquina existe el tipico jalonazo o pico de corriente, y podriamos sensar la corriente, pero es mucho más facil sensar el movimiento del motor, el ruido, cualquier factor...para encender el otro aparato

Podemos utilizar rele, pero al ser mecánico se chispea en seguida, si vamos a usar tiristores que sean de potencia como los utilizados en las soldadoras electricas, los BTA.

Sino una térmica bipolar y 2 tomas hembra de 10 a 20A

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Repito para los distraidos  : relé amperométrico.
No tiene electrónica , es solo una bobina gruesa de no demasiadas espiras y los contactos .

Una Joia 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2011)

pico dispara y activa rele que se automantiene .

o la correinte de trabajo ya lo mantiene .
es que se usan poco , en compresores de heladeras y no se que mas .

pero con ese simple concepto podria uno "hacersela"


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

a mi hasta por el puro nombre me suena a muchos dolares... 

no encuentro el precio por ningun lado,como cuanto cuesta eso del rele amperometrico???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2011)

Claro , en los de refrigeración-heladera-nevera el relé está calculado para el pico de arranque así que da un golpe y vuelve al reposo.

Aquí habría que calcularlo para la corriente de trabajo y listo


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 22, 2011)

Partí de la idea de que existen aspiradoras de serrín y virutas semiindustriales que poseen una toma de enchufe adicional, cualquier maquina que se conecte a ella, toma el control de la aspiradora y hace que se encienda cuando la máquina de trabajo la accionas, peeeero esas aspiradoras cuestan justo el doble, y la mía claro no lo tiene, por otro lado la ingletadora (sierra circular) efectivamente inicia sobre pulsador si cortas corriente reinicia apagada como bien dice fernandob la aspiradora esta separada algunos metros y conectada a la máquina con una instalación de tubería de aspiración, con lo cual tengo que ir, conectar la aspiradora para después volver y trabajar con la máquina algunos días ando algunos "kilómetros" para esta operación, de ahí la idea, lo del relé amperimétrico creo que descartado no lo he encontrado por menos de 130 € aquí en España, volviendo a la electrónica, el utilizar triacs creo que no es recomendable para cargas inductivas como bien dice gudino roberto duberlin ¿verdad?, en fin amigos no me gustaría que perdierais más el tiempo conmigo, no se para donde tirar, no lo veo demasiado viable, de cualquier forma os agradezco enormemente vuestro interés y lo que he aprendido, gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2011)

a ver , desglocemos como decia jeperrs creepers:

necesitas : deteccion.......tratamiento .....control .

deteccion: vos necesitas unos voltios cuando la sierra arranca, y nada cuando esta parada.
si la sierra trabaja a todo o nada lso diodos que te pusieron mas arriba van ok, pero si puede que quede encendido algun otro accesorio como una luz o algo ya no tanto , por que los diodos ya tienen una caida de tension con algo de corriente.

la otra tipica es una resistencia , o incluso hacer un pequeño transformador de intensidad, creo que fogonazo hace mucho puso algo.....y aca hay locos que desarman trafos y los rebobinan .
en fin, tomas un trafo cualquiera , viejo, que le tengas bronca, puede ser de 220v a 12v 1 amper o 0,5 amper , lo que sea, uno que nunca usaste de 220v a 18v .....
bueno, el lado de 220v es el que te sirve, pero el laod de 18v no .
de ese lado solo pasaras unas pocas vueltas de cable , si.. ni siquiera alambre .

y a probar.

basta que te de del lado de lo que era en el pasado 220v >>> que te de un par de voltios de ca como para que tu vida este resuelta::

tu circuito sera solo rectificador... diodo .... culeas a un transistor con eso y este sopapea a un rele.

ojo....el trafo que hiciste solo manda señal de exitacion, nada mas, no es el de alimentacion dde tu circuito .

asi que ........el unico trabajo es hacerte el trafo (solo una partecita) ......y la electronica ..papa.


la otra es un opto , mas chiquito el asunto ...........el pc 817 con que le hagas llegar 1,2v al emisor ya se exita el T........
asi que calculas una R . tal que cuando tengas el consumo de la sierra.......
ponele 7 amper son 1500 w  >>> 7 amper * 1v  >>>>> 7w ........
no es tan grande, una R de 10w digamos que calculo la sierra esa no trabajara hors continuo.

y de nuevo ,>>> la electronica es facil .

un saludo


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2011)

mmmm... siiiii.... no esta tampoco tan dificil....

otra alternativa facil es buscar reles que trabajen con alterna (red electrica) y de varios amperes, por ahi encontre unos de como 15usd, digo no son muy caros...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

Angel1138 tenés varias opciones para el circuito propuesto y que no tendrían problemas de falsos disparos :

1º) - Con un pequeño triac (o mejor tiristor + 4 díodos) * manejar un contactor*-relé.

2º) - Con *dos tiristores en antiparalelo*.

3º) - Disparando un *"relé de estado sólido"* comercial que ya vienen preparados para ésto.

4º) - Usar *Triacs Snuberless*.que tienen una alta inmunidad al dV/dt y son especiales para manejar cargas inductivas.

Y no es mala la idea de Lubeck de instalar *con una abrazadera* un switch en la columna de la sierra , de manera que al comenzar a bajar el cabezal se encienda sola ella y la aspiradora. Pero ahora que lo pienso eso podría dar lugar a algún accidente mientras afirmás la madera  , me quedo con un interruptor instalado por fuera también con una abarazadera  , pero en el mango , al lado del original .

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2011)

> Pero ahora que lo pienso eso podría dar lugar a algún accidente mientras afirmás la madera



no es tan peligroso, o depende, las sierras que tengo al subirla baja un protector plastico, y al bajarla se levanta el protector, y en mi caso lo hize para no usar el freno electrico que traen, que hace que se gasten muy rapido las pastillas de carbon .... (lo de la aspiradora fue un extra )

por otro lado encontre en mi panteon de circuitos una fuente con un dispositivo como este....






lo probe y sensa la corriente... imagino que con unos cuantos componentes mas y un rele economico tambien se podria hacer...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> no es tan peligroso, o depende, las sierras que tengo al subirla baja un protector plastico, y al bajarla se levanta el protector


 

Ah ok entonces no pasa nada , no había tomado en cuenta el protector .

Si si , un transformador de corriente funcionaría magnífico , incluso con él se podría primero manejar un mini relé , que necesitan muy poca corriente , y desde ese manejar el contactor .


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 24, 2011)

la idea de lubeck me parece muy buena un sensor de corriente solucionaría de manera fácil el problema creo yo, porque ¿se podría activar la gate de un mosfet con los mv que genera dicho sensor? os comento lo del mosfet debido a su alta capacidad de soportar intensidades elevadas ¿ como sería el circuito, alguna idea? muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

> ¿ como sería el circuito, alguna idea?



Estoy haciendo uno, pero como no soy muy experto en alterna....(ni en otras cosas )

bueno, el dispositivo ese que puse se puede comprar o fabricar, no esta nada complicado, es un nucleo de ferrite con un monton de vueltas de cable muy finito... si es comprado no ha de ser muy caro...

ese cacharro que tengo , con un consumo de 100W arroja una tension en alterna de 100mV....

ahora lo que intento hacer es esto....



pero me oscila el relay, hno:

 alguien me puede echar un cable... para iluminarme...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 24, 2011)

Si lo que querés hacer es un Comparador...le erraste un poco
Si querés hacer un conversor de tensión a corriente...le erraste otro poco...

eso es un simple amplificador inversor.

Fijate por el foro que ya subi más de una vez un archivo PDF sobre amplificadores operacionales donde te explica todo de manera simple y entendible.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

> Si lo que querés hacer es un Comparador...le erraste un poco
> Si querés hacer un conversor de tensión a corriente...le erraste otro poco...
> 
> eso es un simple amplificador inversor.



no no quiero un comparador, y tampco un conversor....

quiero un amplificador inversor...

quiero amplificar esos 100mV a una tension que sirva para manejar un rele de 12v...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 24, 2011)

No lo vas a lograre y te digo porque...

estas alimentando el amplificador operacional con una fuente sintetica de 12V...si?
tu entrada es alterna de 100mV...si?

Estás amplificando sólo medio ciclo...y por ende y al no tener tension de bias o corrección de offset la salida es solo medio ciclo, positivo, de máximo 6V

saturando..

entonce.s..
cambia la fuente por una de 12 positivos y 12 negativos..

o ponele un offset a la entrada no inversora (+)

peeero, además de eso...vas a necesitar rectiuficar la salida y usar un rele de 6V...sino no va a andar bien.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

mmm... pero para que quiero el ciclo negativo????

digo con un micro eso esta re-facil, pero quiero hacerlo con discretos....

solo tengo que hacer que se sostenga en el cuadrante positivo la salida del AO, quizas con un capacitor???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 24, 2011)

No entendisteeee

El amplificador esta saturando y no esta trabajando bien...el semiciclo que te saca esta corrido del centro...

lo mejor es amplificar la onda completa y despues rectificas para tener el semiciclo positivo...y despues el capacitor para tener una tension continua...pero aun no entiendo bien el fin


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

> pero aun no entiendo bien el fin



ahi esta el detalle 

mmmm...mira...

ese cacharro (que no se como se llama) al ponerle un cable en medio, por el que circula una corriente alterna, da en sus bornes un voltaje en alterna con la misma frecuencia.... pero muy pequeño...

por 100w da 100mV....

si yo conectara un rele de 12v directamente a  la salida de cacharro pues ni de chiste funcionaria porque son 100mV y muy poca corriente y es alterna... deacuerdo....

ok, lo que intento hacer es menejar ese rele pero sin tener que utilizar una planta nuclear de simetricas (exagere ), sino que con los menos componentes posibles y una fuente simple se pueda hacer...

el metodo no importa, yo pense en un AO, utilizar media onda (y no importa que se sature) y amplificarlo....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

Lubec , el transformador de corriente entrega justamente eso , corriente * alterna* , así que lo primero que tenés que hacer es converirla a* tensión contínua*.

Así que a la salida del transformador debés colocar un puente rectificador , quizás un pequeño capacitor para que no te quede pulsante y *MUY IMPORTANTE* , una resistencia de carga donde vas a convertir tensión en Voltaje 

A partir de allí podés amplificar , comparar , etc.

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lubec , el transformador de corriente entrega justamente eso , corriente * alterna* , así que lo primero que tenés que hacer es converirla a* tensión contínua*.
> 
> Así que a la salida del transformador debés colocar un puente rectificador , quizás un pequeño capacitor para que no te quede pulsante y *MUY IMPORTANTE* , una resistencia de carga donde vas a convertir tensión en Voltaje
> 
> ...



oki... deja lo intento, pero ese puente rectificador es especial, digo por aquello de que son solo 100mV, lo hago con unos 1n4001???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

No , no son solo milivolts , es corrienteeeeeeeeeeeeee , y sin carga hasta podría haber picos de alta tensión , fijate que quedaría como un transformador elevador abierto (bobina de automovil).

Probá lo que te dije , probá 1N4007 o mejor probá díodos rápidos que tienen 0,3 en vez de 0,6 algún capacitorcito y la resistencia de carga.

La relación de transformación aquí es entre espiras y corrientes.

http://garaje.ya.com/migotera/atrafo1.htm

Hacé la prueba pero con el tester puesta para medir Aca


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

pues probe pero no me convence lo que me marca...

si empezamos por el principio.... que alcabo no hay prisa 

miren...

estoy haciendo esta conexion...


lado izquierdo esta la sonda y la tierra del osciloscopio, lado derecho un foco de 100w de 110v

y me sale esto en el osciloscopio...



esta bien????

segun yo deberia ser una onda similar a la de los 110v? no?



Ouch!.... el protoboard de abajo de la foto del cacharro, solo es el fondo del escritorio eh, no esta conectado nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

Bueno , ahora cargá el transformadorcito (donde lo medís con el osciloscopio) con una resistecia . . . 100  Ω . . .  1 kΩ y volvé a medir.

Ojo no enciendas y apagues la lámpara con el osciloscopio conectado que puede haber pico de alta tensión 

saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

listo ...

resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo al transformadorcito...
y el resultado es.....


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

no encontraba resistencias de 1k 

con 1K....



va bien???


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2011)

hola, sin saber yo mucho de esos trafos probaria con mas y menso corriente para ver si con valores chicos no se deforma la señal , o si en realidad me importa o no que se deforme.

probaria que no me importe un pomo si se deforma, la haria pasar por un diodo y luego a un C. a ver que obtengo de cc util para entrar por el traste de un T.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, sin saber yo mucho de esos trafos probaria con mas y menso corriente para ver si con valores chicos no se deforma la señal , o si en realidad me importa o no que se deforme.
> 
> probaria que no me importe un pomo si se deforma, la haria pasar por un diodo y luego a un C. a ver que obtengo de cc util para entrar por el traste de un T.





exactamente pienso lo mismo....

creoooooooooo... que logre rectificarlo.... estoy en pruebas....



Mmmm... creo que aqui rectificado....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

Ahí me va gustando 

¿ No sabés de que material es el núcleo ?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2011)

no entiendo ese paarato, pero tene en cuenta que si es poca tension debes usar sckotklis (como sea) .


----------



## lubeck (Nov 24, 2011)

> ¿ No sabés de que material es el núcleo ?


Nop....
esta es una imagen....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

Es un transformador Fernandob , suele ser nucleo en anillo , entonces tiene un solo bobinado que es el secundario.

Y el primario se considera media espira si el cable solo lo pasás por en centro , sinó le das dos o tres vueltas como hizo Lubeck , para modificar la relación de transformación.

Aqui se cumple que N1 x I1 = N2 x I2

La ventaja es que para medir *cientos* de Amperes solo tenés que pasar el cable por el agujero  y el secundario se conecta a un amperímetro de muchos menos capacidad , supongamos 5 Amperes. Se tiene que cumplir esa cuentita.

Es exactamente el mismo principio de funcionamiento de la pinza amperométrica , la única diferencia es que la pinza se abre para mayor comodidad.

















http://www.existest.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=133_31&osCsid=e2cc18c50222e57d0a392228f9c40815


----------



## lubeck (Nov 27, 2011)

oki....

despues de batallar un monton busquedas y busquedas...

esta rectificado...



si esta descente no???

creo que ya poniendo un transistor y un rele se logra el objetivo no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2011)

Si , ya ponele ese transistorcito o un Darlington y el relé.


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dispulpad he estado de fin de semana ¿entonces como quedaría el circuito definitivamente? se podría atacar la puerta de un mosfet he encontrado pequeños sensores como los de las fotos por muy pocos euros ( 4 ó 5 ) que dan una salida de 1 v ¿me podríais adjuntar algún esquemita?, es que los comentarios aunque interesantes no los comprendo demasiado bien entender que solo soy aficionado, gracias amigos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2011)

estoy utilizando este esquema....



y funciona, no le he puesto el rele pero deberia funcionar, y pensaba agregarle una fuente sin transformador pero no tengo zener de 12v


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 29, 2011)

siguiendo las instrucciones de lubeck a ver que os parece el esquema también os adjunto los pdf de los componentes ¿sería correcto así?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2011)

> ¿sería correcto así?



no.....

en la salida del operacional solo hay 1v insuficiente para disparar el mosfet.... podrias ponerlo despues del bjt , pero no entiendo la razon de usar un mosfet ese no puede manejar alterna y tampoco 220v, podrias poner un rele o un rele de estado solido(optotriac+triac)...

se remplaza el led el dispositivo que elijas...

fijate como en el primer esquema que coloco Dosme esta el moc3041(optotriac) y el bt136(triac) ese es un SSR(Solid state relay=rele de estado solido)


a ver si gustas probarlo asi....

me falto la resistencia de 100Ω en paralelo al sensor y adicione el ssr... 


a ver si se entiende.... o bien si subes el archivo el proteus lo arreglamos...


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 30, 2011)

A ver ahora, me he limitado a copiar el circuito en Proteus para poder sacar el PCB, si me dices que así funciona, paso a montarlo. Una pregunta más la resistencia-condensador en paralelo con el triac ¿para que es? lo de montar un mosfet no había caído en lo de alterna dispulpad mi ignorancia os adjunto el circuito en BMP y también en Proteus, por cierto el circuito de Fogonazo como me funciono, he hecho lo mismo que él, me enciende automáticamente el soldador cuando doy la luz de la mesa de trabajo, je je , pues nada reitero las gracias y espero noticias. He intentado subir el circuito en extensión de Proteus pero me da error (archivo no válido) no se como subirlo.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 30, 2011)

> Una pregunta más la resistencia-condensador en paralelo con el triac ¿para que es?



se le llama red snubber, segun yo es para evitar o amortiguar  los picos de corriente ,o el llamado "Jalonazo",para subir el archivo de proteus  empacalo con el winzip o similar, y verifica bien el esquema lo tienes mal en la parte del triac...

por otro lado si... el de fogonazo debe de funcionar pero como ya te habian comentado tiene la desventaja de la carga y pues se puede modificar para que funcione con mas vatios, este se supone que que es para unos 1000W y es aislado en teoria.... y claro debe haber muchas mas opciones ... yo solo estoy intentando aprender como funciona este metodo del bichito este


----------



## angel1138 (Nov 30, 2011)

ok, entendido, efectivamente podría modriamos modificar el de fogonazo pero como te dije ya lo tengo usando, ahora me interesa saber un poco más de los operacionales les veo mucha utilidad y nunca he trabajado con ellos,  subo los dos archivos que genera el proteus y si no te importa me comentas el error del esquema.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 30, 2011)

mira este minitutorial....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/intro-amplificadores-operacionales-mini-tutorial-408/
si son muy utiles, creo yo que para pequeñas señales mas...

y mira las resisencias del esquema... 470r y 52r


----------



## angel1138 (Dic 1, 2011)

Magnifico el tuto, muchas gracias a marcelo por subirlo y a ti por descubrirmelo, ok al esquema me confundí al pasarlo a proteus, voy a la tienda a por los componentes para montarlo y probarlo os cuento que ha pasado en unos días, voy a estar fuera una semana por curso del trabajo, a la vuelta espero tener algo y a ver si puedo sacar fotos, un saludo.

Hola de nuevo amigos estoy de vuelta y empezando a retomar algunos proyectos en marcha, he comprado casi todos los componentes, excepto el sensor de corriente que ayer me dijeron en una tienda que me lo encargaban, y tardaría unos diez días, no lo he pedido por internet porque los portes son más caros que el sensor, en fin os iré informando de lo que vaya haciendo. un saludo


----------



## maxee (Dic 26, 2011)

Algo como esto no serviria? En Livewire no lo puedo probar a la frecuencia correcta, pero a 1hz parece andar bien, calculando finito R1 y R2, con 100mv que nos de el tranformadorcito activa el rele, ya si nos da 50mv lo apaga. Suena perfecto, Pero bueno esta el tema de la frecuencia y la corriente del tranformadorcito que no tengo forma en livewire de limitarla.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 26, 2011)

> Pero bueno esta el tema de la frecuencia y la corriente del tranformadorcito que no tengo forma en livewire de limitarla.



yo lo veo como alternativa viable, el tema de la frecuencuencia no le veo problema como mucho son 50hz o 60 Hz, y la corriente tampoco.... claro que creo que estas pensando en utilizar el sensor de corriente verdad?


----------



## maxee (Dic 26, 2011)

em.. sensor de corriente? las dos fuentes de alterna del esquema que subi simulan ser el tranformadorcito ese que vos tenes, una entrega 100mv (carga conectada) y la otra 50mv (carga descanectada) calculo que sin carga no hay ni un milivoltio, peeero ..


----------



## lubeck (Dic 26, 2011)

> em.. sensor de corriente?



sip.. ese  decia vos yo... el transformadorcito....

a mi me parece que puede funcionar lo voy a probar en la realidad a ver que pasa....


----------



## maxee (Ene 10, 2012)

Lo probaste? Que tal a salido?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 7, 2021)

Hola amigos. Abro este hilo pues con cierta frecuencia no conozco los términos para algo en Español. La otra cosa sera recibir la información como se llama cierto circito en Español. Conociendo el término habilita a buscar en el Internet.

Para mi taller requiero que arrancando alguna máquina otro sea arrancada y cuando lo apago que la otra máquina se apague después de cierto tiempo especificaría.

Caso concreto:

Tengo una mesa de sierra de disco a la cual está conectado otro sistema para absorber el polvo a la viruta. Pinchando un interruptor verde arranca el sistema de absorción y unos segundos mas tarde la sierra. Pinchando el botón rojo se apaga la sierra y algún tiempo posterior en sistema de absorción:







Como bien se lo pueden imaginar, quiero evitarme tener que ir a la aspiradora, 2600W, encenderla, ir a la sierra y encender esta y finalmente apagar öa sierra, ir a la aspiradora y apagar esta. La sierra es una Bosch Professional GTS 10 XC también con mas de 2 kW.

En mi taller tengo otras máquinas las cuales encendiendo requiere el mismo ciclo de acciones con la aspiradora. En Alemán el circuito se llama "retraso de inicio", lo que solo implica el encender una máquina, la otra mitad es al apagarla.

Alguién me podría decir donde encuentro un circuito tal? Sea el esquema electrónico o sea una placa. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2021)

Por algún lado ya fué tratado ese tema . . .  encenderlos juntos ahorra problemas  . . .  apagarlos juntos mas todavía


P.D.: lo encontré y moví la consulta !


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 7, 2021)

Schalk NRU309 Nachlaufrelais UP mit Einschaltverzögerung NR U3 230V AC  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Schalk NRU309 Nachlaufrelais UP mit Einschaltverzögerung NR U3 230V AC in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ver el archivo adjunto 265514

Este es el artículo que buscaba. Como se llama en Español? El "Verzögerung" denomina el retardar el inicio y "Nachlauf" el retardar el apagar.

Me interesaría saber como sería un circuito que implementara esta función.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2021)

Temporizador a la conexión - desconexión.
También se emplea la traducción del francés trabajo-reposo trevail-repos o algo así.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2021)

"Relé temporizador industrial"


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 8, 2021)

Por cierta irresponsabilidad me he comprado 2 ventiladores radiales. Aquí el producto:












Me voy explicando, el temporizador, uno de los temas del hilo, tiene la función de poder determinar la secuencia de encendido y apagado.

El ventilador radial de la segunda imagen va a tener la función de eliminar del aire en mi taller todo lo dañino en el aire del taller. El escoger esta versión súper potente es para poder determinar que tiempo el ventilador radial tiene que estar activo para lograr el objetivo

*Particulate Matter Sensors*







Sitio de Sensirion con datos sobre este sensor!











						Particulate Matter Sensor SPS30
					

The SPS30 particulate matter (PM) sensor enables accurate measurements from the device’s first operation and throughout its lifetime of more than eight years.




					www.sensirion.com
				




Sensirion ofrece IDE y programa de control y monitoreo con ese sensor. Así puedo utilizarlo para monitorear la función de ese sistema de filtraje que estoy planeando en construir para mi taller. Así estoy convencido me sera posible experimentar cuanto tiempo tengo que operarlo y con que velocidad para alcanzar niveles de contaminación por partículas que vaya considerando aceptable. Naturalmente el objetivo es hacer de este sistema un sistema inteligente donde el sistema es controlado basándose en el monitoreo de partículas en el aire del taller.

Pero igualmente estoy empezando a pensar de reemplazar la aspiradora industrial que uso actualmente para absorber el polvo y las virutas que se generen en mi taller operando las diversas máquinas que en el tengo:

Torno Quantum D 210x400
Fresadora de torre: Optimum BF20L Vario pantalla digital para X, Y y Z.
Taladro de mesa: Scheppach DP19 Vario
Cierra de banda
Sierra circular de mesa: Bosch Professional GTS 10 XC
Mesa de Router: TRITON TRA001 como extension de la mesa de la sierra circular
En processo de definición sumaré una fresadora CNC que me construyo yo mismo
Impresora 3D. Creality Ender 5 Plus que va ser la máquina principal beneficiada del sistema de decontaminación del aire

Así el ventilador radial de la segunda foto va a tener 2 tipos de filtro atravez del cual aspira el aire:






Este filtro de la característica G4 es regenerable, eso significa que puedo quitarle el polvo y las virutas que haya filtrado y así no tener que comprar uno nuevo tan pronto.






Este filtro de bolsa filtra partículas de hasta 1µm de diámetro. Este filtro es barato por lo cual empezaré usándolo. Por el pasa el aire despues de pasar el filtro anterior. Tambien este filtro de bolsa es regenerable y puede ser limpiado varias veces.. Estos filtros de bolsa por ejemplo de la clase HP3, por ejemplo en una estructura con seis bolsaas puede costar mas de 120,- Euros. Como no soy millonario voy por este al menos para empezar. El tamaño de la caja en la cual estos filtros ban montados junto con el ventilador radial lo sabré con certeza cuando en la próxima semana me lleguen los ventiladores radiales.

Investigando en el Internet y hablando con ingenieros de venta de las empresas que producen estos filtros aprendí que en sistemas con extremas exigencias conserniendo la pureza del aire, usan 3 filtros en serie. Como la caja en la cual meto el ventilador y los filtros la construyo yo, esa opción existe. Pero empiezo con "solo" 2 filtros en serie y retención de partículas de 1µm de diámetro.






Este gráfico me capacitó en ver el diámetro de partículas provenientes de diversos origenes. Este proyecto aumento en prioridad para mi, cuando un buen amigo de mi hijo resulto con serias limitaciones de la función de sus pulmanos a razón de la contaminación del aire.

El ventilador radial de la primera foto era aque el masa pequeño con regulador y pantallita digital. La intención es que la impresora 3D este encapsulada en 2 cabinas. La interior se forma usando placas de acrílico y piezas hechas usando la impresora 3D. Como también he adquirido una fuente Meanwell 600W 48 VDC me es posible, cuando tenga alguna experiencia imprimiendo 3D con el filamento del material PLA, calentar la base sobre la cual se imprime el objecto a temperaturas de hasta el doble de lo que requiere el filamento PLA y tambien que el aire en el volumen donde se imprime pueda ser calentado a temperaturas mas altas tambien.

Siendo el proceso de imprimir objetos 3D lento, puede durar hasta varios días, es mi objetivo que el aire en esa cabina interna sea aire que haya sido filtrada de forma equivalente al taller como lo describo mas arriba. Teniendo todas esas máquinas que contaminan el aire y el argo lapso de tiempo que una impresión pueda requerir, la cabina exterior tendrá el ventilador radial y esos filtros y así introduce aire limpio en la cabina exterior. Un efecto importante es que así la presión del aire en la cabina exterior es mas alta que aquella afuera haciendo así imposible que aire contaminado entre en la cabina mientras la impresora imprime. Cuando se han abierto las puertas de la cabina interior y exterior, el ventilador radial será capaz de expulsar el aire contaminado.

Otro aspecto crítico en la impresión 3D es la humendad en el aire. Tengo varios kits promocionales de la empresa Sensirion que muestran en una panatallita digital la temperatura y la humedad ambiental. Dentro de la cabina experior pondre estes material que absorbe la humedad y es regenerable poniendolo en el horno:






El color cambia con la absorbción de la humedad indicando así cuando hay que regenerarla y es económico.

Tambien los rollos con el filamento hay que mantener en aire con poca humedad después de abrir el empaque sellado. Así almacenaré mis rollos dentro de la cabina externa.

Como pueden apreciar, mis proyectos en el taller siempre también tienen una faceta electrónica para monitorear y controlar los dipositivos en el. Así ojalá haya pasado el mensaje arriba que aún no es el tiempo para que me presente arriba.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 8, 2021)

Yo me imagino que puedes detectar la corriente que pasa por el cable de la máquina 1.
Y cuando la corriente sea la suficiente encienda la máquina 2.
Cuando deje de circular corriente en la máquina 1 la máquina 2 se apaga.
Esa es una manera lineal sin microcontrolador para lo que quieres.

Con un transformador de detección de corriente podría funcionar.

Algo como esto:


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2021)

Las cocinas industriales llevan un presostato en la aspiración de la extracción; si no está en marcha y aspirando se cierra el gas.
Lo mas efectivo sería plantear algo así; si no detecta un caudal de aire de extracción no pone en marcha la segunda máquina.
Si por el motivo que sea falla la aspiración, se apaga.

No tengo ni idea de como son esos sensores, solo sé que se ponen y que "los que saben" los puentean con el cuchillo de cocina para dar ejemplo,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2021)

No es un taller industrial , es para él solo y él se quiere cuidar . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Schalk NRU309 Nachlaufrelais UP mit Einschaltverzögerung NR U3 230V AC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Schalk NRU309 Nachlaufrelais UP mit Einschaltverzögerung NR U3 230V AC in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Hola, por aquí se conoce cómo multi-timer o multitemporizador..


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2021)

Lo que quiere se llama "secuencia de encendido y apagado", y normalmente se usa en audio, para encender y apagar las unidades de potencia con respecto al resto de equipos.

Si no me equivoco, @Dr. Zoidberg habia publicado algo al respecto


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 8, 2021)

DOSMETROS escribe lo correcto. Visto puramente desde el punto de vista objetivo es, como siempre en mis proyectos sobredimensionado! Si pongo una caja con 2 niveles de filtro, el uno para partículas grandes, he visto la definición que es polvo que se alcanza a ver. En mi taller y en mi oficina que está en ese taller, por todos lados las superficies quedan lleno de polvo, en especial polvo de madera. El origen de esto es un polvo de partículas relativamente grandes. El primer filtro filtra estas partículas de polvo del aire y así reduce en gran parte lo que llega a los filtros de bolsa. Ese filtro es bastante barato y se puede reemplazar el material filtro tomando este de otras fuente.

Los filtro de bolso son otra cosa. Ese filtro de bolso que el canal de Lets Bastel en YouTube recomienda en su manual de construcción de tal filtro también es relativamente barato. Que ambos filtros se puedan regenerar lavandolos extiende el tiempo antes del cual tenga que reemplazarlos.

Como muestra el gráfico, existen filtros de bolsa hasta para partículas de 0,02 µm, pero esos cuestan aproximadamente 120 Euros una unidad de 6 bolsas. Si las bolsas que muestro filtran partículas de 1µm ya su utilidad es altísima. Probablemente el aire del taller después de una sesión donde hago que el ventilador radial funcione será mas limpio que el aire afuera en el campo. Lo que es importante para mi es que los filtros de bolsa duren bastante tiempo y que el consumo de electricidad sea lo mínimo posible limitando la velocidad y teniendo que activarlo por un tiempo corto.

La otra cosa es usar el ventilador radial reemplazando la aspiradora industrial. Por ahora me quedo usando la aspiradora industrial, pero veo aquí un posible camino a dar mas potencia al sistema de absorción de polvo y virutas para mi taller. Aquí es donde voy a echarle un poco de cabeza a como usar el temporizador.

En otro video de YouTube la persona conecta el encender de la aspiradora al abrir un cierre de la tubería. Cada máquina al que el sistema de absorción de polvo conecta tiene un cierre. El estado normal es que todos estén cerrados. Un switch de esos utilizados para reconocer un fin de carrera junto a cada cierre está de sensor. Si se abre el cierre, el switch de fin de carrera es activado y la aspiradora arranca. Arranco la máquina y la uso para mecanizar algo. Cuando la apago, cierro el cierre y ahora el temporizador dejara la aspiradora trabajar por un corto tiempo antes de apagarse.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2021)

La verdad es que con semejante "tallercito", yo usaría un PLC pequeño y dejaría de buscar timers y cosas raras y tan interdependientes.
Algunos contactores y sensores y un poco de Ladder ...y listo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 9, 2021)

Tienes toda la razón! Pero es que siempre me he ido por mis caminos. El taller mismo se ha vuelto la arena en la cual juego. Hay tantas cosas que puedo ir aprendiendo o encontrando donde mi entendimiento está equivocado. Nunca antes me había ocupado del tema de los filtros, ahora tengo una primera noción y con los experimentos que haré relacionados a los trabajos en el taller seguiré aprendiendo.
Por dar un ejemplo de los muchos: me he comprado 2 ventiladores radiales. El uno mueve 380 m^3 por hora, el otro 1200 m^3. Confieso que es muy probable he acabe aterrado como me ocurrió al comprar un barril de 210 litros como barril en el cual el ciclón deposita los polvos y las virutas. Pero bién, los ventiladores radiales han resultado un poco caros por incluir el regulador de velocidad e indicar el valor en una pantallita. Claro, pudiera haber comprado los ventiladores sin el regulador lo que hubiera resultado mucho mas barato. Pero ahora también tengo las ancias de poder empezar a usar la impresora 3D. También allí hago las cosas algo extremo. Pero el objetivo es hacer lo posible para que la impresora no este expuesto a vibraciones que pudiera generar. Los primeros experimentos con el taladro que compré y donde la máquina que reemplaza la que no funcionaba también muestra que no sería equivocado también poner algo para evitar el transmitir de vibraciones.

Es lo bueno no tener que trabajar para pagar los costos de la vida y tener abundante tiempo para perderse en labores que con seguridad se podrían realizar de forma mas eficiente. recuerda D. Zoidberg, que aún tengo abierto una acción contigo sobre el realizar un gateway para mi entorno informático. No lo he olvidado, pero al momento esta bastante abajo en mi lista de prioridades.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 9, 2021)

No entendi si ya se soluciono... pero uno o dos modulos de  sensor de corriente de 20A y un arduino podrian hacer el trabajo mas barato que un PLC. Supongo.
(El modulo de sensor de corriente crwo recordar que no sobrepasa los 5USD)


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 10, 2021)

@papirrin: Ayúdame. A que te refieres?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @papirrin: Ayúdame. A que te refieres?


Si entiendo bien quieres controlar una aspiradora si enciendes una sierra... existen estos modulos:

Tambien los hay no invasivos por un poco mas de dinero...
Puedes usar un arduino o una RPI para controlar un contactor, SSR o relay para hacer lo que quieras en cuanto a tiempos de accionamiento.
Lo "dificil" del proyecto es saber cuando de encendio la sierra y estos modulos creo son la solucion mas simple sin hacer grandes modificaciones.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 11, 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?q=temporizadores+montados+en+el+contactor&oq=temporizadores+montados+en+el+contactor&aqs=chrome..69i57j0i333l2.9142j0j9&client=ms-android-orange-es-revc&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
		

Tambien estan estos, que los Montas en el contactor del torno, o la fresa, o en donde hay un contactor
Porque las turbinas no las moveras del sitio


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2021)

Yo no pondría un temporizador neumático de esos no atado de pies y manos.
Cariiiiiisimos, delicados, inexactos...

Con dos de esos compras un logo!

Es solo mi opinión. Para gustos los colores.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 11, 2021)

Un logo por aspirador?
Un logo por máquina?
Supongo que cada turbina es independiente
Supongo que las tres máquinas- herramienta no funcionan a la vez
Claro que en madera, no se la cantidad de contaminación hay en el ambiente ,así como en impresoras 3D
Si que se en metal 
Es posible que me equivoque 😔😔😔


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2021)

...no he dicho nada. No leí los precios actuales. Hace mucho tiempo que no compro y en su día eran demasiado caros para lo que hacían.

O es que mi proveedor me estafó que será lo más probable.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 11, 2021)

Off topic
No hacen nada, son cosas tontas
Es como si quieres entrar, en tu casa y abres con la llave ó pones un reconocimiento facial, con electro-cerradura
De caro, todo es caro, tanto lo simple como lo complejo, es cuestión del que paga
Off topic


----------



## papirrin (Abr 11, 2021)

No se que relacion tiene el tema con las impresoras 3D, no lei a detalle de lo que se trata, pero para el polvo y las impresoras 3D buscar en youtube "3D printer enclousure" hay proyectos bastante interesantes.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 11, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Caso concreto:
> 
> Tengo una mesa de sierra de disco a la cual está conectado otro sistema para absorber el polvo a la viruta. Pinchando un interruptor verde arranca el sistema de absorción y unos segundos mas tarde la sierra. Pinchando el botón rojo se apaga la sierra y algún tiempo posterior en sistema de absorción:
> 
> ...





Hellmut1956 dijo:


> DOSMETROS escribe lo correcto. Visto puramente desde el punto de vista objetivo es, como siempre en mis proyectos sobredimensionado! Si pongo una caja con 2 niveles de filtro, el uno para partículas grandes, he visto la definición que es polvo que se alcanza a ver. En mi taller y en mi oficina que está en ese taller, por todos lados las superficies quedan lleno de polvo, en especial polvo de madera. El origen de esto es un polvo de partículas relativamente grandes


Papirrin, ya sé que a todo a lo que te has referido, va encaminado a la impresora
En la impresora, Helmut quiere hacer dos zonas de filtraje
Pero también quiere filtrar por maquina-herramienta(torno, fresadora universal, sierra circular de mesa,etc) y todo el local


----------



## analogico (Abr 11, 2021)

usar un raspebbir o un arduino es demasiado

solo hay que encender la aspiradora unos segundos después de la sierra


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2021)

Las impresoras 3d no emiten virutas ni polvo pero se supone que si ciertos gases.
Por otra parte es prácticamente imprescindible que estén cerradas para ciertos materiales ya que si la pieza se enfria se parte. Imprimir ABS "en abierto" es casi imposible. Bueno, en verano seguramente se pueda o si tienes la calefacción a tope.
Así que lo ideal sería meterla en un entorno hermético para que mantenga el calor y ventilar antes de abrir. Si ventilas durante la cosa se complica.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 11, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Las impresoras 3d no emiten virutas ni polvo pero se supone que si ciertos gases.
> Por otra parte es prácticamente imprescindible que estén cerradas para ciertos materiales ya que si la pieza se enfria se parte. Imprimir ABS "en abierto" es casi imposible. Bueno, en verano seguramente se pueda o si tienes la calefacción a tope.
> Así que lo ideal sería meterla en un entorno hermético para que mantenga el calor y ventilar antes de abrir. Si ventilas durante la cosa se complica.


Entiendo tu punto... soy usuario de impresoras 3D, el unico peoblema que tengo con el polvo y la impresora es que si esta empolvada la cama no se pega la primer capa y adios impresion, tengo que limpiar bien la cama antes de imprimir... pero en un ambiente mas hostil en cuanto a polvo no lo se... quizas no se adhieren la capas bien... no lo se.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2021)

No había caído en eso. Es cierto.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hola amigos

Muy lamentable, pero mis capacidades creativas siguen erosionando. Un ejemplo doloroso es mi nuevo PC. Tuve que pedir a un amigo de mi hijo a que me montara las componentes de mi PC. En un pasado que va para lejano era considerado un experto en materia de computadores.

La razón por la cual abro este hilo es este:

En mi taller tengo un buen número de equipos. Una sierra de disco, una mesa reductora, un taladro de torre, una fresadora de torre, un torno, etcétera. por tal razón me decidí creat un sistema central de aspiración de polvo y virutas que contiene una potente aspiradora industrial, un ciclon y un barril en el cual cae el polvo y las virutas gracias al ciclone. Este sistema se compone de una tubería y de tomas junto a cada máquina. Mi objetivo es que si enciendo mi sierra de disco por ejemplo, el sistema de aspiración tambien es activado. Cuando apago la sierra de disco quiero que el sistema de aspiración siga funcionando unos minutos para asegurar que todo el polvo y las virutas en la tubería lleguen al ciclon y de allí caigan en el barril.

Eso mismo tiene que ocurrir con cualquiera de mis máquinas. Las enciendo, la asipiración arranca o queda activa si antes he usado otro equipo antes e igualmente se apague después de unos minutos. De videos en Youtube tengo y compre estos equipos:











Estos equipos me capacitan arrancar equipos conectados a el y funcionar por algún tiempo.

Hay alguien que me pudiera ayudar dando me como ejemplo un circuito que sea capaz de realizar la funcionalidad deseada. Pido considerar que cuando apago la sierra de disco por ejemplo, esta se apague inmediatamente, pero que el sistema de aspiración siga funcionando unos minutos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 30, 2021)

Huuu que puedo decir 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Scooter (Dic 1, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> Muy lamentable, pero mis capacidades creativas siguen erosionando. Un ejemplo doloroso es mi nuevo PC. Tuve que pedir a un amigo de mi hijo a que me montara las componentes de mi PC. En un pasado que va para lejano era considerado un experto en materia de computadores.
> 
> ...


Usa un temporizador de escalera


----------



## Kebra (Dic 1, 2021)

Creo que es mucho mas fácil con 1 contactor y un relevo térmico. Los térmicos tienen un "test" que se puede dejar trabado para que funcione en modo "rearmado automático". En el peor de los casos la aspiradora se dentendría unos 2 o 3 segundos después de la sierra. Lógica de relé le dicen. Es cuestión de resolver la lógica según los contactos NO y NC de ambos dispositivos, y listo. Los relevos térmicos son ajustables, lo calibrás para que corte con el consumo de corriente a régimen o menos, y listo. Mientras esté consumiendo, el térmico va a estar "cortado" pero mediante un contacto auxiliar NO del mismo tomás la alimentación a la bobina del contactor que te activa la aspiradora. Por el térmico pasaría de forma permanente la alimentación de la sierra. Media hora de trabajo como mucho.

EDIT: se llaman "térmicos" pero cortan por consumo de corriente.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 1, 2021)

Hola, esto problema se solucionaría con un simple circuito de un par de componentes soldados pero en este caso seria mejor armarlo con componentes de facil adquisicion 

Primero: tenemos que detectar cuando cualquier máquina se encienda, eso lo logramos detectando la mas mínima corriente en el circuito de fuerza donde estan conectadas las maquinas con este artilugio a continuación










						22.03C$ |Corriente alterna del Sensor de detección de ca 0 50A gama completa de lineal de salida de relé ajustable|sensor eye|sensor doorrelay alarm - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				





Luego una vez encendida la maquina activar un temporizador con retardo a la desconexion










						IDEC Gt3f-1ad24 Electronic Timer GT3F1AD24 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for IDEC Gt3f-1ad24 Electronic Timer GT3F1AD24 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				





y de ahi comandar un contactor para encender la aspiradora




Ahora de aqui y si te es viable se puede comenzar a armar algo, quizas buscando un temporizador mas barato o algun componente mejor


----------

